# Great day at the range with my Kimber ....



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

I had a great range outing She eat everything with no issues. I was shooting Win white box...... and 5 different brand mag from 7-8 rds. What a sweet smooth shooter.



Cheers
Ron


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

WOW! Great group, nice looking Kimber....


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a 9mm ProCarry II and my shooting is about the same with it. It is my favorite pistol as far as hitting the target. I bought it used and it has not missed a beat going on 500+ shots. Trigger is great and I have felt new ones at different stores and it must be a usual thing on all Kimbers. I have been looking to purchasing a .45 but I haven't pulled the trigger on which one??? Any ideas which of their line would be the best, go with price?

J


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice! Kimber makes a fine pistol.


----------

